# recommend taxidermist in Northern Kent County



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

My buddy connected with a nice TOm, 22#, 11" beard and wanted to get the tail and beard mounted up. he's looking for a decent place near Rockford, MI. There are a few places, but I've never used any of them, so I can't vouch for any of the ones we know of.

If you know one in the area and had good things come from them, please feel free to let me know, so I can pass it along.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know if youre interested but I cut the tail section off myself with just enough meat to hold it together and lay it flat, fan it out and lay a brick or something heavy enough on it for a month.Cut the beard off with scissors, leave a little meat.Then I mount the fan to the wall & use a pin or needle & pin the beard at the bottom hangin down.Its free, it last forever & looks SWEET.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I work on turkeys. You can contact me anytime.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> I work on turkeys. You can contact me anytime.


I typed a response at work, but I see it didn't end up posting.

I gave your name and number to him, his name is Nick, he's got a beard and a tail that he wants mounted. He left you a message at the phone # from your site.


----------

